

Sight: read it later using a screenshot - thinxer
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sight-save-articles-by-capturing/id886107929?mt=8

======
thinxer
It seems to be solving the pain of not being able to share URL to 3rd party
apps on iOS.

